# Arms arms arms!



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

How to get my arms bigger fast? Not interested in any other body part for now, just arms as they are totally lacking.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

:stupid:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Synthol


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

they wont suddenly catch up, and the chances are they are in proportion with the rest of you.

you can try training them more but that has a chance to stall them more from not getting the rest


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Use weights


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Chins, dips and some supersetted isolations 2 pairs of supersets per muscle group.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

How often do you train them separately ?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

dedicated arms sesh`s?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

gearchange said:


> How often do you train them separately ?


Up until recently I did arms once a week. Now I don't do arms on their own as such, but do back and tri's or chest and bi's on one day etc.

What I'm getting at is, if I trained body parts that would incorporate bi's and tri's maybe three times a week, would that no help it along? Like do a Mon, Wed, Fri split where I do close grip bench, weighted dips, dumbbell pullovers, chins etc?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Spinach....from a can

As shown on TV

Works particularly well if you are a sailor


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Just try something different mate. One thing that might work well for arms is high reps and pure pump training; doesn't tend to work well for the torso muscles, but a lot of people get bigger arms and legs from something like 20 rep sets.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

It's a shame there's no magic formula. Lol.

Trial and error. Goddammit


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

MFM said:


> Up until recently I did arms once a week. Now I don't do arms on their own as such, but do back and tri's or chest and bi's on one day etc.
> 
> What I'm getting at is, if I trained body parts that would incorporate bi's and tri's maybe three times a week, would that no help it along? Like do a Mon, Wed, Fri split where I do close grip bench, weighted dips, dumbbell pullovers, chins etc?


You have bi's and tri's on the wrong muscle group.Bi's should be done on back day as they will be pre exhausted and get more of a workout same goes for tri's on chest day.This could be part of the problem.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

gearchange said:


> You have bi's and tri's on the wrong muscle group.Bi's should be done on back day as they will be pre exhausted and get more of a workout same goes for tri's on chest day.This could be part of the problem.


But you get an insane pump brah innit.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Do tris twice a week biceps once


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

The thing I don't understand is, my biceps are tiny but quite strong. I curl 50kg with a barbell quite comfortably for 6 reps, so I've defo got stronger, just not bigger.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Pyramid sets working up to a 1-3 rep max worked wonders for mine. They are now my best body part.


----------



## charliebigspuds (May 3, 2014)

hit tri's hard twice a week bigger tri will give an illussion of bigger arms...dont forget tri is 3 muscles ..

and by the way i agree with hitting back/tri chest/bi...

i can really smash my triceps lift more weight and more reps because there not pre exhausted...imho bigger weight more reps = better hypertrophy..

nothing wrong with pre exhaustion exercies of course it all plays a part..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

High rep sets help mine grow. Pump lots of blood in


----------



## charliebigspuds (May 3, 2014)

@Solid monster quads bro...fair play..


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

I've got the same problem.

I've decided to stop training triceps and biceps with chest and back respectively, and moved triceps to training those with my shoulders, and biceps with legs. With ample time in between for recovery (think I might've been over training them).


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

MFM said:


> It's a shame there's no magic formula. Lol.
> 
> Trial and error. Goddammit


There's always synthol


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Are you eating enough?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

MFM said:


> The thing I don't understand is, my biceps are tiny but quite strong. I curl 50kg with a barbell quite comfortably for 6 reps, so I've defo got stronger, just not bigger.


How many sets of 6 do you do, and what length rests do you have between sets? Form also matters, make sure you are not swinging your body to get the weight up, and lower it more slowly.

For me chin ups and dips are the best exercises.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Forgot to say, wrist rollers are good for forearms.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

troponin said:


> Are you eating enough?


Yes, diet is good. Been tracking it for the last year or so and just finished a long cut so I know where I'm at. At the moment eating a only a slight surplus as I'd rather get slow steady gains and keep fat off if I can.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Do arms twice a week

First workout - 3 exercises 3 sets 12 reps each - heavy weights

2nd workout - 3 exercises 4 sets 18/20 reps reach - moderate weight

Feel the muscle work properly and dont through weights about..

Ticket to the gunshow!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mark2021 said:


> Do arms twice a week
> 
> First workout - 3 exercises 3 sets 12 reps each - heavy weights
> 
> ...


Do you train that way naturally and get good results? It's much lighter weight and higher rep than I've ever used.

I train arms twice a week and alternate heavy and light too, but 12 reps is my light weight! 12 sets is also a hell of a lot more than I've ever tried come to that.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

gearchange said:


> You have bi's and tri's on the wrong muscle group.Bi's should be done on back day as they will be pre exhausted and get more of a workout same goes for tri's on chest day.This could be part of the problem.


i've swapped it round to chest and biceps, back and triceps same as the OP just to give it a try as i was never getting a full bicep workout in as my arms were knackered but no pump!


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

MFM said:


> Yes, diet is good. Been tracking it for the last year or so and just finished a long cut so I know where I'm at. At the moment eating a only a slight surplus as I'd rather get slow steady gains and keep fat off if I can.


I find that I lose size of my arms almost instantly whilst Dieting

add size in general and your arms will grow


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

MFM said:


> just finished a long cut


Probably why you're arms haven't been growing?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

If you were on a long cut then don't expect them to grow really.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Shaftie said:


> Probably why you're arms haven't been growing?


Yep. They shrunk unbelievably. But it's been a good three or four months since the cut so I expected the size to come back a bit quicker. Mind you they have grown about an inch or so since.


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

As long as you're making progress, however slow, it at least means you're not standing still and it will come.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Why don't you try only really training arms for a couple of months. Do all your normal days but just do 10-15 sets and stay 3-4 reps off failure, should be enough to maintain size if you aren't especially big and in a calorie surplus. Smash arms 3-4 times a week and see if it works, then tell me so I don't have to chance it lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

What is your arm training like @MFM ?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> What is your arm training like @MFM ?


Up until now I've done dedicated one day a week to arms but I'm going to try something new soon where I only lift 3 days a week and do one bicep and tricep exercise with every workout.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

MFM said:


> Up until now I've done dedicated one day a week to arms but I'm going to try something new soon where I only lift 3 days a week and do one bicep and tricep exercise with every workout.


Where did that idea come from?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Do you train that way naturally and get good results? It's much lighter weight and higher rep than I've ever used.
> 
> I train arms twice a week and alternate heavy and light too, but 12 reps is my light weight! 12 sets is also a hell of a lot more than I've ever tried come to that.


I'm not natty, I get good arm growth training twice per week


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mark2021 said:


> I'm not natty, I get good arm growth training twice per week


Ah, that makes more sense, probably not the best advice for a natty like the OP though.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

MFM said:


> Up until now I've done dedicated one day a week to arms but I'm going to try something new soon where I only lift 3 days a week and do one bicep and tricep exercise with every workout.


Sounds like a decent plan.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Where did that idea come from?


Internet trawling and it's something I haven't tried. Maybe it will work who knows.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Do a SHIC or use synthol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Well if it works mate, let us know please.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Ah, that makes more sense, probably not the best advice for a natty like the OP though.


If his diet is good I dont see why not. It will be a shock to his muscles.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Well if it works mate, let us know please.


Do you mean that or do you think it's a bad idea?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

MFM said:


> Do you mean that or do you think it's a bad idea?


I have never trained like that so am interested how you get on with it.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Fair enough. Guess I'll be the guinea pig.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

MFM said:


> Fair enough. Guess I'll be the guinea pig.


Good for you mate. Keep us posted please.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mark2021 said:


> If his diet is good I dont see why not. It will be a shock to his muscles.


I'm not knocking you in any way for using AAS, but natural training programmes are lower volume for very good reasons. The fact that this approach works for you really is no indication that it would be a good idea for the OP.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm not knocking you in any way for using AAS, but natural training programmes are lower volume for very good reasons. The fact that this approach works for you really is no indication that it would be a good idea for the OP.


I know mate, am just recommending a new method of training to try and see if he grows from

It.

Recovery should be good if his diet is good.

Could slighlty alter my advice to less sets, trying new things is always good to see how each individual reacts.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Diet plays a big thing in this as well imo.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mark2021 said:


> Could slighlty alter my advice to less sets, trying new things is always good to see how each individual reacts.


Yeah, sure, I might even try 3 or 4 20 rep sets myself. But I do think 12 20 rep sets would be way too much for natty. If someone else fancies trying it I'd be open to being proved wrong though


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Diet plays a big thing in this as well imo.


Diet is spot on mate. Completely transformed from a few years ago. No more junk food or cheat meals at all really. And I keep it simple by eating the same stuff mostly. Whole foods and very little simple sugars.

What p*isses me off is I used to be a lot bigger and leaner eating kfc and kebabs all the time, but that was a good few years ago. I guess getting older doesn't help. Lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

post your diet up then mate. You never know.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Not sure how old you are MFM, but FWIW I'm leaner at 37 than I was at 18, it can be done. For me the most important thing is controlling the total calories I eat every day, rather than obsessing too much about exactly where the calories come from. Although I'm sure it does if your aiming for contest BB body fat levels. Not saying I eat rubbish, but I will have say sweet and sour chicken for a post workout meal  .


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Not sure how old you are MFM, but FWIW I'm leaner at 37 than I was at 18, it can be done. For me the most important thing is controlling the total calories I eat every day, rather than obsessing too much about exactly where the calories come from. Although I'm sure it does if your aiming for contest BB body fat levels. Not saying I eat rubbish, but I will have say sweet and sour chicken for a post workout meal  .


Most definitely mate. By reducing my daily intake only slightly I can make the fat drop off in a very short time. And as you say it's not so important what you eat as to how much you eat.

My problem is I want to be big and not get fat in the process.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Well it is time that you took notice of your macros.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Well it is time that you took notice of your macros.


I count my cals and keep track of my macros.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

MFM said:


> I count my cals and keep track of my macros.


I'd still post up your diet and see what AndyHuggins thinks of it. There is a difference between counting macros and getting them right...

(I assume this is obvious, but AndyHuggins is WAY more experienced and bigger than I am! For now I am content with how I am gaining without obsessing over macros (which I have done in the past) but if you're not then it wouldn't do any harm to explore this more.)


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

add more exercises for the arms that was my problem


----------

